# DIY Pest Control



## thegardentool (Jun 14, 2017)

I have had some concerns about the company I have used for several years for pest control for the house. The latest thing is they increased prices without informing me before the last treatment. I am very understanding costs increase over time, but at least have the decency to tell customers first.

Since I am hoping to switch to liquid weed control for the yard and would probably need to invest in a couple pumps, it seems to make sense to do the pest control around the house myself too. Anybody else doing their own?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think this is the thread you seek. I recently started using Talstar indoors and around the perimeter of my home and it works great. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I do mine myself and save a ton. We used to have a contract to have pests taken care of, but once I watched what they did, I figured (correctly) that I can do it myself.

I started with a visit to DoMyOwn.com. I bought a 1 gallon pump sprayer and a bottle of Talstar. That will get you going in the right direction.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think this is the thread you seek. I recently started using Talstar indoors and around the perimeter of my home and it works great. :thumbup:


How well does it work on spiders? I'm having issues with spiders outside and want to keep them out of the house. Most of them are what I would call generic wolf spiders.


----------



## thegardentool (Jun 14, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think this is the thread you seek. I recently started using Talstar indoors and around the perimeter of my home and it works great. :thumbup:


I would have to find my last statement but I am fairly certain they use something with the same ingredient just maybe a little less potent (around 5% sounds right). Tried searching "pest control" before posting and didn't see much so thank you for the link!



dfw_pilot said:


> I do mine myself and save a ton. We used to have a contract to have pests taken care of, but once I watched what they did, I figured (correctly) that I can do it myself.I started with a visit to DoMyOwn.com. I bought a 1 gallon pump sprayer and a bottle of Talstar. That will get you going in the right direction.


Yeah they never seemed to do anything too difficult on the outside. The only stuff I ever saw them do that I'm not positive what they did was the attic treatment. It even seems the last couple treatments were lacking full, proper coverage on the outside. No residue around the windows or eaves, only did the bottoms of the doors except the front. So another big reason I want to DIY is to make sure things actually get coverage.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Ware said:


> I think this is the thread you seek. I recently started using Talstar indoors and around the perimeter of my home and it works great. :thumbup:


+1 for this thread.

99% of the spiders I see now are dead.


----------

